# Voltaje negativo



## pipozx (Mar 8, 2013)

hola soy nuevo e este foro en la electronica tengo 3 años pero mi pregunta es ¿como puedo sacar voltaje negativo con 2 pilas cuadradas de 9v? un amigo me lo explico pero no le entendi espero y me ayuden saludos. (quiero alimentar un operacional)


----------



## ByAxel (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola.
Esta es la manera más común de hacerlo.






Dos baterías en serie, la unión es tierra (GND) y a los extremos se obtiene +9V y -9V.

Saludos.


----------



## Pidjey (Mar 8, 2013)

Los voltajes aislados no existen, un voltaje es una diferencia de potencial, cuando se dice que una pila tiene 9 voltios quiere decir que si tomamos el "-" como 0, en "+" tenemos 9. Si lo hacemos al reves y tomamos el "+" como 0 tendremos -9 en el "-" de la pila. Como puedes comprobar en el diagrama del compañero


----------



## pipozx (Mar 9, 2013)

muchas gracias ByAxel y Pidjey fueron de mucha ayuda ya puedo seguir de donde me estanque gracias saludos que esten bien


----------



## pavoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Perdon por entrometer, pero con esa conexion tendrias : +18v : -18v 
Si quieres conseguir +9 : -9 lo tienes que poner en pararelo es decir, unir + con + y - con -.

o no entendi la pregunta?

Saludos....


----------



## morta (Mar 9, 2013)

pavoc dijo:


> Perdon por entrometer, pero con esa conexión tendrías : +18v : -18v
> Si quieres conseguir +9 : -9 lo tienes que poner en pararelo es decir, unir + con + y - con -.
> 
> o no entendi la pregunta?
> ...



pavoc, entre cualquiera de los terminales y el terminal común a las dos baterías de 9v, la diferencia de potencial es 9v, la unica forma que obtengas 18v es conectándolas en serie es decir sin conectar el gnd central, y para obtener +18 y -18 necesitas 4 baterías de 9v.

Fíjate bien y si tenes dudas arma el circuito y medí con un multímetro.


----------



## pavoc (Mar 10, 2013)

morta dijo:


> pavoc, entre cualquiera de los terminales y el terminal común a las dos baterías de 9v, la diferencia de potencial es 9v, la unica forma que obtengas 18v es conectándolas en serie es decir sin conectar el gnd central, y para obtener +18 y -18 necesitas 4 baterías de 9v.
> 
> Fíjate bien y si tenes dudas arma el circuito y medí con un multímetro.



Hola morta: yo me referia a que si mides en los terminales +9,-9 obtienes 18v. 
no entiendo la diferencia entre esa tension y obtener +18, -18v y su utilidad. 

Saludos...


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2013)

pavoc, la tension siempre se mide con respecto a un punto de referencia, por eso se la denomina tambien diferencia de potencial.

El punto de referencia de los circuitos que por convencion se lo denomina de tension cero es la tierra, masa o retorno (GND). Tomando como tierra de referencia el punto entre las dos pilas de 9V, la tension positiva de una esta a +9V con respecto a tierra, y el polo negativo de la otra esta a -9V con respecto a tierra.

Las fuentes de tension positivas y negativas son muy utiles cuando queremos trabajar con seniales de alterna que oscilan alrededor de cero.

Lo mejor que podes hacer, como te propuso morta, es armar, o simular el circuito, y medir tensiones y creo que asi lo vas a asimilar mejor.


----------



## Pidjey (Mar 10, 2013)

Es muy importante el dato de que la tension 0 siempre es el mismo 0 en un circuito, quiero decir, no vale decir esta tension es X respecto de este 0 i este es desde este otro 0. Por lo tanto ese circuito se puede decir que tiene las tensiones "+9 , 0 , -9" o "+18 , +9 , 0" o "0 , -9 , -18" en las tres tomas de arriba respectivamente, no se si me explico.


----------



## pipozx (Mar 10, 2013)

hola, que no si la conectas en paralelo se suman los voltajes pero si es en serie no o me equivoco corrijanme


----------



## chclau (Mar 10, 2013)

no, es al reves, baterias en serie suman sus voltajes. En paralelo estan las dos al mismo voltaje, en teoria. En la practica es una conexion problematica ya que pequeñas diferencias de tension entre las dos baterias en paralelo provocan grandes corrientes, aunque sean momentaneas, entre ellas. Por eso conectar en paralelo no es algo que funcione facil y sin tomar ciertos recaudos.


----------



## jjimmy (Mar 20, 2013)

hola. une las 2 pilas del voltaje que desees en serie y la union de las mismas es tierra y el lado + es logico que positivo y el lado - es negativo. espero poderte ayudado



pavoc estos conexion de baterias se usan cuando usas amplificadores operaciones y tu fuente no tiene tension negativa lo mas sano y que te saca de apuros es esta configuracion de baterias para alimentar el circuitos


----------



## pipozx (Mar 20, 2013)

gracias a todos mejor diseñe una fuente negativa y positiva para evitarmela de probelmas y mi seguidor de luz ya esta jalando (como prueba) aun no en el piso


----------



## renzo magnoni (Sep 9, 2015)

hola este sistema se puede aplicar a 2 baterias de acido plomo ? para alimentar un tda2030?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

Si , se puede y obtendrias 12 W y unos 20 W en puente-btl

Saludos !


----------



## renzo magnoni (Sep 10, 2015)

Gracias amigo y *¿ Có*mo ser*í*a un puente btl *? N*esesito obtenter la maxima potencia q*ue* entregue *e*l integrado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

Entonces armalo con el TDA2050 o LM1975 que son idénticos pero de mayor potencia , entonces después les haces una fuente 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...2030-2040-2050-lm1875-pcbs-14305/index32.html


----------



## renzo magnoni (Sep 10, 2015)

Jaja gracias*,* pero *¿* *Có*mo lo alimento* ?* ne*c*esito alimentarlo con una bateria*,* es para un ampli*ficador* portatil


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2015)

renzo magnoni dijo:


> Jaja gracias pero como lo alimento nesesito alimentarlo con una bateria es para un ampli portatil



   ​


renzo magnoni dijo:


> hola este sistema se puede aplicar a 2 baterias de acido plomo ? para alimentar un tda2030?




¿ Estas pensado lo que preguntas ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

¿ No dijiste de alimentarlos con dos baterías de 12 V en serie ?


----------



## renzo magnoni (Sep 10, 2015)

Sisi si las pongo en serie y tomo el punto central como 0 ? Y el ne*g*ativo como el voltaje negativo y el pos*i*tivo para tener. 
El +\0\- ? Para alimentar el ampli*ficador* ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2015)

renzo magnoni dijo:


> Sisi si las pongo en serie y tomo el punto central como 0 ? Y el nevativo como el voltaje negativo y el posotivo para tener.
> El +\0\- ? Para alimentar el ampli?


----------

